# Dave Ploss and TFF on BL website



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Our faviorate book reviewing site, The Founding Fields, has been mentioned on the BL website. 
Nice one Dave


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Link Please?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Link Please?


Ploss'll be here soon to let you know, he's currently trying on that Chaos Marine outfit he "acquired" recently. (or as he told me that it "Fell outta the back of a truck")


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

here's the link y'all: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Salvation-is-here.html or just go to www.blacklibrary.com and take a look to the right of the page. It's there. 

thanks for the recognition Dagmire. It's all kicking off now.  Looking forward to more of these types of quotes in the future.

CP


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not a small byline either! Awesome Dave


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! i love what i do, and it's begun to show i know what i'm doing. lol

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

The famous Mr Ploss can be found on The Overlords Podcast.


mwhahahahahaha, cross promotion for the win!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> The famous Mr Ploss can be found on The Overlords Podcast.
> 
> 
> mwhahahahahaha, cross promotion for the win!


you sly fox, you. :wink:

CP


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations, dude. Always nice to see someone from Heresy getting somewhere.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Congratulations, dude. Always nice to see someone from Heresy getting somewhere.


Thanks mate.  I've been plugging away hard at it... The wheels are gaining some traction now. lol

CP


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm a bit late to this party, but congrats.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks mate.  Much appreciated.


----------

